# Engine Bay - One of the last Classic Mini's



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's some before and after shots of the engine bay in my 'classic' Yr. 2000 Mini cooper.

This all started when I had to change the water pump. After removing various components to sort out the water pump, I thought I'd take off a few more bits and clean them up too.

I had covered most of the car with WaxOyl when I bought it and, regretably, squirted a fair bit in and around the engine bay. After four years of use, the wax was now impregnated with oil, dirt and all sorts of unmentionables. 










I used a household wallpaper stripper / steamer to melt away the wax gunge and to budge the stubborn marks off the rest of the engine. I restorted to a pressure washer with a pin sharp spray to blast off some of the more ingrained muck.

A lot of elbow grease followed on the hoses, wiring loom, plastics, etc. I can't stand the lingering smell that G*nk leaves behind, so I used various household kitchen cleaners and solutions I found lying around the garage.

Over the next couple of years, I periodically replaced parts with polished or chromed versions.

I re-painted the engine block and head, polished up the alternator body with a wire brush attachment in a drill.

I regularly shampoo and rinse off the bay with a hose pipe (engine running) and then, after allowing it to dry, I soak the whole engine bay with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care. This gives everything a nice gloss, without having to spray engine laquer (which I'd previous found goes brown and crazies after a while - plus it's a bugger to get off). 














































My efforts have been rewarded with prizes in Mini - Show and Shine Competitions - which is very satisfying.

Hope you like the results !!!!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

thats one sweeeet mini youve got there matey.

looks awesome.

check out www.minifinity.com aswell


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning stuff!


----------



## Commander_T (Apr 6, 2007)

I just love it - excellent job there mate :thumb:


----------



## BlackLightning (May 11, 2006)

Looks great, dude. Black trim looks lovely and glossy. :thumb:


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A top job :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

Nice job mate, need to do the works car this weekend.


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for your kind words. I'm tempted to get more chrome or stainless bits, but I don't want to overdo it. Liking the clean and standard(ish) look at moment....


----------

